# Buckeye Lake Carp Fest Results



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Dick
We had a great turnout (about 275 fishermen) but the carp didnt cooperate and werent biting in many of the lakes usual hotspots. I suspect the temperature had something to do with it. The shooters in particular had a tough time. I think about 6 or 7 boats were out Friday night, but only one bothered to even check in. Nevertheless, we had many good comments from fishermen and I think most will be back next year. Were moving it earlier with a tentative date of June 8-10. Some carp should be spawning then while others will still be carrying eggs. That ought to dramatically increase our harvest and the impact on the population. 
Thanks for your help and promotion. I will send some photos soon.

Charlie Prince

PS Incidentally a number of fishermen said they were getting quite a few catfish. Quite a few said they would have done much better if it had been a catfish tournament.

2011 Buckeye Lake Carp Fest Winners

BLASST Monster Carp
(largest carp by weight over the 48-hour tournament)
$500 - Robert James of Newark, caught his 14.2 lb. carp Sunday morning at the North Shore Boat Ramp.
$250 - Grant Lewis of Pataskala with a 12.6 lb. fish
$100 - Mike Parker of Grove City with a 12.2 lb. fish

Buckeye Lake Marina Big Haul 
(most carp by weight over the 48-hour tournament)
$500 - Marvin White of Glenford with 112.6 lbs.
$250 - Emily Quinn of Fairfield Beach with 97.5 lbs
$100 - Zack Dover of Hebron with 78.6 lbs.

Day 1 winners:
Adults - Biggest Fish
$100 - Grant Lewis of Pataskala with a 12.6 lb. fish
$50 - Mike Parker of Grove City with a 12.2 lb. fish
$25  Grant Lewis with a 10.9 fish

Adults - Most Fish
$100 - Troy Webster of Newark with 41.7 lbs.
$50 - Mike Cassady of Lewis Center with 35.1 lbs.
$25 - Grant Lewis with 32.6 lbs.

BLT Team/Family Challenge
$250 - Jason Marteney & Walter Lacerda of Millersport with 42 lbs.
$125 - Michael Little & Brian Smith of Whitehall with 28.7 lbs.
$50 - James Baughman & Michael Slagle of Buckeye Lake with 28.3 lbs.

Youth - Biggest Fish
$50 - Brandon Harris of Pataskala with a 10.8 lb. fish
$25 - Robert Hawkins of Columbus with a 10.0 lb. fish
$10 - Codey Melville of Buckeye Lake with a 9.0 fish

Youth - Most Fish
$50 - Brandon Harris with 25.7 lbs.
$25 - Andrew Bryant of Utica with 13.8 lbs.
$10 - Codey Melville with 9.0 lbs.

Day 2 winners:
Adults - Biggest Fish
$100 - Robert James with a 14.2 lb. fish
$50 - Jared Fowler of Columbus with a 11.7 lb. fish
$25 - Josh Barnes of WEssterville with a 10.7 lb. fish

Adults - Most Fish
$100 - Marvin White with 88.9 lbs. 
$50 - Emily Quinn with 72.7 lbs. 
$25 - Zack Dover with 52.2 lbs.

BLT Team/Family Challenge
$250 - John & Lisa Ellis of Lancaster with 54.6 lbs.
$125 - Ryan Guth of Gahanna & Chad Diss of Heath with 46.9 lbs.
$50 - Mark Elwell & Clint Smith of Columbus with 38.2 lbs.

Youth - Biggest Fish
$50 - Amorette Carns of Lockbourne with a 6.4 lb. fish
$25 - Alex Muller of Heath with a 5.9 lb. fish
$10 - Brandon Harris of Pataskala with a 4.5 lb. fish

Youth - Most Fish
$50 - Alex Muller with 20.0 lbs. 
$25 - Amorette Carns with 6.4 lbs. 
$10 - Brandon Harris with 4.3 lbs.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting, I take it no one cooked?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

man that is alot more people than i thought that fished. i might try that next year it sounds like $5 worth of fun.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Dick, That is a really sweet set-up with that tourney. Categories for each day and youth really lets everybody have fun in pursuit of a little payback.


----------



## mlittle (Mar 19, 2011)

I fished this tourney and my son and I took second place for day 1 team. we had so much fun although I think I was over thinking the stratagy before hand but I will say I caught alot of catfish over the 2 day event. Thanks to all who promoted this event and if you know of any others over the summer please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

You mention 'shooters'...so was this a bowfishing thing as well? I missed the link to where the info is. 


Sounds like a good time


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

$5 is all it cost? Heck I gotta be in this this g next year. I'm usually bass and eyes but I do go for them on occasion. I know its not about the money and I know you said it was a down year but I think I can compete with those numbers posted in the heat. Do all the carp have to die? Or can you choose to release post weigh in. I just hate to see something die for nothing unless you are using them for catfood or fertilizer or anything productive. Does Buckeye have too many carp? I assumed that from the "bigger effect on the population " line.

Sounds like a blast. Better start perfecting my strawberry jello Ry-Krisp doughball now!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Pics from the carp fest.Over 2000lbs were caught & removed,now fertilizer.Kind of ironic that fertilizer was the cause and now the carp are being used to make more.Vicious circle


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Awesome! You guys should take that gig on the road and clear out some of these other lakes.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

carpcommander said:


> you mention 'shooters'...so was this a bowfishing thing as well? I missed the link to where the info is.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good time


??????

?
:d


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

was the 5 dollar fee for the 2 day event or 5 dollars a day


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

fritobandav said:


> was the 5 dollar fee for the 2 day event or 5 dollars a day


For the whole event,and to answer the other question posted earlier about bow fishing,yes it was permitted.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks for reply to 5 fee for carp tournament....do you know if they stock fish at buckeye yearly..was just wonderin because of the economy an stuff


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

They stock saugeye and the hybrid striped bass annually. Last May to be exact.So many pounds of fry per acre so it gets it's fair share.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

just wonderin if anyone knows anything about a fishin spot name christian center lake near pataskala ohio....is it private area..and if not how do you gain access if its not private..ty


----------



## SCB502 (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anybody think this makes any difference in water quality?


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

dont know 4 sure.theres probably a few things that enter inti tge problem but i would say an over population of carp has its place


----------

